# what the general consensus about Coconut water?



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i just love the stuff. especially straight from a young nut. (now, i poke a hole in the bottom with my oyster knife and jab in a straw. i used to chop a hole with a cheapo cleaver).

i always have some cans chilling in my fridge. jury is out if it hydrates me, but i've always heard it was nature's gatorade.

any ideas? you drinking the stuff? i'm talking natural coconut water without pulp, added sugar, colorings..whatever.


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah, my wife and I both like it! I buy a coconut and put it in the fridge. After a good ride we spilt the water between us and/or put some of it in a green smoothie. After drinking the water I cut up the coconut and use that in smoothies or make coconut cream pies. I use coconut oil to pull with, it makes your mouth feel good! Since doing the oil pulling plague and tarter do not build up on my teeth anymore my dentist appointments go well. Coconut is good stuff!


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

I put lots of Sapphire Gyn in the Coconut and it just makes it soooooo.... Much better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

